
Use compressed data directly - from ZIP files or gzip http response - philf
http://united-coders.com/christian-harms/use-compressed-data-directly-from-zip-files-or-gzip-http-response
======
j_s
I was hoping for something more like this:

Extracting files from a remote ZIP archive (accessing files stored inside a
zip file without downloading the whole zip archive)

<http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/remotezip.aspx>

And would like to see an implementation of a server-side means of generating
arbitrary .zip files (just storing, without compression) dynamically... for
automatic large download integrity verification. Places like <http://put.io>
could use something like that.

~~~
gildas
I wrote something similar in JS

[https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/zip.js/blob/master/WebCont...](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/zip.js/blob/master/WebContent/zip.js)

The HttpRangeReader class is able to extract a file from the zip without
downloading the whole zip. Thanks to new Blob APIs , extracting data from a
zip without compression is quite fast. Then, you just have to use
url.createObjectURL to convert the Blob object into a URL.

------
amitparikh
If you know that the input data is ASCII-encoded (or Unicode-encoded and
capable of being ASCII-encoded), then using Python's cStringIO package
(<http://docs.python.org/library/stringio.html>) is preferential for the
significant speed boost.

